# Something for choo-choo's archives...



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

...from the "Yup, they're real..." department, MR magazine April 1962...


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Very cool little critter.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Perfect for choo choo's RR.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Greg,

Note the comment in the article:

"The loco was designed to operate on a minimum radius of 100' ... 14" in HO ..."

TJ


----------

